# Nice Rottweiler



## jamilam1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello. I'm new on here. This is my dog King. He is my pride and joy. He's a half American and half German Rottweiler. He's a big baby. What do you tink?


----------



## rottyluver (Sep 10, 2007)

May I ask how he is 1/2 american and 1/2 german? was he born here? if so he is An american rottweiler  I have 2 rottweilers both American, My oldest's parents were born here with German ancestors and Cash my puppy his dad was imported from germany but his mom was born here, his grandad was grand champion (at some time in his life)


----------



## jamilam1 (Nov 7, 2007)

rottyluver said:


> May I ask how he is 1/2 american and 1/2 german? was he born here? if so he is An american rottweiler  I have 2 rottweilers both American, My oldest's parents were born here with German ancestors and Cash my puppy his dad was imported from germany but his mom was born here, his grandad was grand champion (at some time in his life)


His mom is an import. She was a SchH2 competitor. His dad is an American that was a SchH1 competitor. They are very driven and well behaved. He was born in America. However his genetics make him of American and German descent. Nonetheless I'm very proud of him.


----------



## rottyluver (Sep 10, 2007)

My puppys parents were Sch titled I think almost all the dogs my breeder has bred are, Im not into that Im working towards therapy, My female rott is very driven, she has an unbelievable prey drive but she is on the aggressive side so we have steered clear of Sch until she can calm down a bit if she ever will.

How much does he weigh? my female is 75 pounds and my male is 32 but he is 4 months I think he will be close to 100pounds, his dad was 120 mom was 80


----------



## rottyluver (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of Cash and one of Gypsy Cash is the smaller one


----------



## jamilam1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice Rollweilers. My Rotts. sire was a lean 125lbs. and his dam was 110lbs. In the picture he is 1.5 years old and weighed about 95 lbs. Now he is 2.5 years old and weighs 102lbs. He'll probably pack on another 10-20lbs. within a year.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

very gorgeous Rotties!

I have always wondered though, why is it that Rottie people are so obsessed with the weights of their dogs and their parents? I mean, 125lbs and 110lbs is out of standard for Rotties, why is that such a selling point??


----------



## rottyluver (Sep 10, 2007)

120 is normal for a male, I was curious because I know my female is on the smaller side and males tend to be larger, a normal female is 80-85 110 is too large, I myself would rather own a smaller end rottweiler less chance of serious hip problems, but some people think "bigger is better" I like my fast agile female


----------



## jamilam1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think any dog owner should be concerned with their dog's weight. 110lbs is out of standard however she is properly proportioned without being a doggy bitch. King's sire and dam were both O.F.A. hip certified as well as he is. I also take precautions and feed him dog biscuits that contain glucosamine and chondroiton for extra care.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Very handsome Rott. He looks like he has loads of personality as well..


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

what a beautiful rottie!!


----------

